# IVF funding and 18 week NHS pathway



## boo boo 27 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi
Just wondering if some would please clear some queries up for me as I do not seem to be getting anywhere with my PCT..

We were referred to IVF consultant last year due to ttc for over 2years and me having pcos and partner having low sperm count.. 

We were told that the ivf fertility stages are included on the NHS 18 week pathway which bascially means you have to be seen from referreal with a consultant within 18 weeks.. 

However of myself chasing my PCT for months on end asking for some sort of letter confirming what is happening with my referreal I only just got a letter last week explaining that the PCT has not had any funds for new patients to be referred for any testing or any meetings with consultants due to no monies.
The lady from the PCT actually bascially explained that they ran out of funds around September / October time last year for any new patients due to the fact that old patients were being given too many IVF goes by the IVF hospital by mistake which then ate up new patients IVF referreals..

Therefore myself and other ladies ahave no doubt been waiting for months without even being seen or even put on any waiting list!! I have read all information on this 18weeks pathway and it states once being entered onto a waiting list the 18weeks pathway clock stops which is fine, however we have no even been entered onto a waiting list were sat waiting for them to sort out funding so we can eventually been seen..

All I want is someone to confirm to me what options I have to bascially email my PCT back demanding we be referred due to this 18weeks pathway.. Why they can not start testing is beyond me, i mean were just sat on someone desk at a PCT waiting to been referred back to the hspital where we no doubt then wait a further 18 weeks to be seen..

Any help would be most appreciate.
x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi beauty27

This does sound impossibly frustrating and I really do feel for you.  The best advice I can offer is to get in touch with Infertility Network UK - they are a leading charity which provides support with fertility issues (and particularly on funding) and I'm sure would be able to provide some practical advice as to how best to proceed from here.

Best of luck

Natalie


----------

